
Study: U.S. Alzheimer's rate appears to be dropping - mrfusion
http://www.dallasnews.com/lifestyles/health-and-fitness/health/20140715-study-u.s.-alzheimer-s-rate-appears-to-be-dropping.ece
======
mrfusion
Is it possible this could be related to removing lead from gasoline in the
70s?

